# Suche Gute PVP Gilde = Ambossar



## ElDiablo1985 (28. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich werde in 2 Tagen LVL 70 und möchte mich auf PVP Spezialisieren und suche deswegen eine PVP Gilde. 

Mein Plan ist bisher mit lvl 70 ein Schurken Set aus dem BG zu erspielen. 

Wenn eine Gilde sich angesprochen fühlt, bitte hier eine Antwort Posten. 

mfg ElDiablo


----------



## Shadoweffect (3. August 2008)

Warum suchst du dir auf nem gammeligen *PVE*-Server ne PvP Gilde? Husch, Husch, reroll auf pvp.


----------

